# CA finish on snakewood



## csb333 (Feb 27, 2006)

I turned a snakewood sierra and was going to apply a CA finish combining some points in the article by Fangar and the one by Gregory Wilson. I applied two coats of medium CA sanding to 12000 each time. I did not have the glass like finish yet, so I purchased some thin CA, DNA and some accelerator. I cleaned with DNA and applied a coat of thin CA. I then sprayed from about a foot away with accelerator. When I started sanding, I noticed a full length crack from end to end. Due to what I have heard about snakewood, I had only minimal pressure on the knurled knob on the mandrel. I applied the CA turning at 500RPM. Two coats were fine, just not shiny enough. Any suggestions? Thank you for your comments. I have the other piece of the blank to do but I am hesitant. - Chris


----------



## Fangar (Feb 27, 2006)

The CA curing process causes a lot of heat.  Especially when you use accelerator.  No where in my method do I mention using accelerator (Unless you count me saying not to use it []), so that must have been from somewhere else.  Snakewood is very elusive.  I have turned pens that have not cracked, and am currently working on a technique that will likely fail as well.  But who knows... It might not.  I would likely have another go at it and attempt to not use the acclerator, and whatch the heat like you mentioned.  I would also try using compressed air to clean the blank as opposed to DNA.  The alcohol might have caused issue as well.

Good luck,

Fangar


----------



## jssmith3 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have had 2 snakeskin blanks for months now and have been afraid to use them since the first one I did developed full lenght cracks in both the upper and lower barrels.  I was very careful to not produce heat while drilling or turning it and used the CA finish without accelerator and this still happened.  I think it a beautiful wood but I just can't get myself to try again plus I live in NM were its alot dryer than other places and maybe this contributed I don't know.


----------



## wudwrkr (Feb 27, 2006)

I turned a Sierra sankewood pen last month and it cracked,[][][] I then repaired it using the techniques described in earlier posts and doing a CA finish and it cracked again![B)]  I am still waiting for that magical method to keep snakewood from cracking.   I have heard about the boiling method, but have been hesitant on trying it.  In fact I have a box of full of snakewood just sitting in my shop taunting me!


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 27, 2006)

I sure hate for you to be taunted...that 15 yards in the NFL.Send it on to me and we'll wave off the flag.[] Seriously, I've decided that even a cracked snakwood pen is nicer than most anything else. So, I've been turning them to almost finished and set them on a shelf and let the suckers crack. Place them back on the lathe, use CA and sanding dust to make a slurry and repair the cracks. Finish turning and apply my normal CA finish. The cracks are almost invisible and the pens are beuatiful. Even Omas' snakewood pens crack.
do a good turn daily!
Don





> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> <br />I turned a Sierra sankewood pen last month and it cracked,[][][] I then repaired it using the techniques described in earlier posts and doing a CA finish and it cracked again![B)]  I am still waiting for that magical method to keep snakewood from cracking.   I have heard about the boiling method, but have been hesitant on trying it.  In fact I have a box of full of snakewood just sitting in my shop taunting me!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> <br />I turned a Sierra sankewood pen last month and it cracked,[][][] I then repaired it using the techniques described in earlier posts and doing a CA finish and it cracked again![B)]  I am still waiting for that magical method to keep snakewood from cracking.   I have heard about the boiling method, but have been hesitant on trying it.  In fact I have a box of full of snakewood just sitting in my shop taunting me!



Forgive me if this is a bit simplistic.  If you have a box full of snakewood, try boiling ONE piece and see how it does.


----------



## wudwrkr (Feb 28, 2006)

Don - I guess I'll have to try to repair this one again and see if it cracks for a third time!

William - Yeah, go ahead and bring the simplicity thing into it!  Ok, I guess I didn't think about that[:I], I'll have to try the boil method for a couple of blanks and see how it goes.

Off to the shop!!!


----------

